# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  WalMart Shooting

## mmonroe

1 Dead In Del City Shooting - Oklahoma City News Story - KOCO Oklahoma City

DEL CITY, Okla. --
One person was shot and killed in a shooting near a metro Walmart on Monday afternoon, police said.

The incident happened near a store, along an access road, located near Interstate 40 and Sooner Road in Del City.

Police said they were searching for three black males in a white Pontiac Grand Prix with Kansas plates last seen on I-40. That car was later detained, and two of the three suspects have been arrested, police said.

----------


## Thunder

I drove by and saw that they were taking someone out of a parked white car that was blocking the stoplight exit.  We discussed that someone had emergency health issue.  Now I find here that someone got shot down in their own car.

----------


## Millie

I missed the news- have any more details come out about the people involved?  Are they calling this a WalMart shooting because of something that happened in WalMart before the guy got killed or just because it happened near the store?

----------


## Thunder

It happened in the parking lot on the exit roadway where the stoplight is.  My guess that something happened inside the store (they were leaving) and the 3 thugs hunted the person down.  The question is.... Is there at least one video camera pointed at that area? Stay tuned, we'll find out.

----------


## Wambo36

News on 9 said the police were investigating if this was related to something that happened the night before between the victim and the shooter. Arrested 2 of the 3 at a home in MWC.

----------


## mmonroe

Police Searching for Third Suspect in Deadly Shooting - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | 

Police tape surrounded the scene of the shooting as shoppers were busy in the Wal-Mart parking lot just a short distance away.

By Colleen Chen, NEWS 9

DEL CITY, Oklahoma – Police are investigating a deadly shooting outside a crowded metro Wal-Mart.

Del City police say two vehicles pulled up to a parking lot around 4 p.m. near I-40 and Sooner Road. One young man was killed when he got out of his car to approach the other vehicle and the suspects opened fire.

Police tape surrounded the area as shoppers were busy in the Wal-Mart parking lot just a short distance away.

Three male suspects fled the scene in the shooter's car but were later located in Midwest City. Investigators have two of the three suspects in custody for questioning, but the third suspect is still on the loose.

Police believe the shooting was the result of something that happened Saturday.

"There was an incident that occurred in Oklahoma City on the south side that may have led to some altercation with the people involved in this shooting. That's still under investigation and not confirmed," said Del City Police Captain Jody Suit.

The victim, whose name had not been released, had multiple gunshot wounds. The victim's car had a female passenger inside who was not injured.

----------


## Bostonfan

Chalk up another reason why I won't ever shop at that hell hole again.  What a piece of $hit that place is.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Chalk up another reason why I won't ever shop at that hell hole again.  What a piece of $hit that place is.


What are YOU talking about??????????????????????????????

Absolutely not a thing wrong with the walmart.
THis shooting was  gang involved and all the trash blew across the street from MW City.
This was  retaliation for a n earlier gangland shooting in OK City and the car load of shooters lived in NE MWC.
It was just happenstance they spotted the  second car  and chased it into the parking lot.
It could as easily have happened at the parking lot of Home Depot............had that happened would your comments been the same????????????/

I thought not.

----------


## Bostonfan

That place is the "hangout" for trash.  Doesn't matter what direction the wind blows.  So the shooting took place in the parking lot and not inside the store.  I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a shooting in that dump.

----------


## Brandon_sharp

> What are YOU talking about??????????????????????????????
> 
> Absolutely not a thing wrong with the walmart.
> THis shooting was  gang involved and all the trash blew across the street from MW City.
> This was  retaliation for a n earlier gangland shooting in OK City and the car load of shooters lived in NE MWC.
> It was just happenstance they spotted the  second car  and chased it into the parking lot.
> It could as easily have happened at the parking lot of Home Depot............had that happened would your comments been the same????????????/
> 
> I thought not.


Honestly, there is a much much smaller chance of this happening in Home depots parking lot. From a personal perspective, the demographics between the two vary greatly.





> That place is the "hangout" for trash. Doesn't matter what direction the wind blows. So the shooting took place in the parking lot and not inside the store. I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a shooting in that dump.


Agreed, that place is awful. Although, it is a great walmart if you want to contribute to peopleofwalmart.com

----------


## decepticobra

im surprised a _gang shooting_ hasnt yet happened at a store by the name of,..ahem!...*"TARGET"*

----------


## Redskin 70

> That place is the "hangout" for trash.  Doesn't matter what direction the wind blows.  So the shooting took place in the parking lot and not inside the store.  I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a shooting in that dump.


Than by your reasoning and logic this could equally have happned at ANY walmart. even the much loved one on 23 at Douglas.....

Would that be a correct assumption of the logic your are implying?????????

Just looking for clarification of your position.

Perhaps even the Walmart in  Fancy Edmond.? :Backtotopic:

----------


## Redskin 70

> Honestly, there is a much much smaller chance of this happening in Home depots parking lot. From a personal perspective, the demographics between the two vary greatly.


So your saying that a car load of punks wouldnt pull into the parking lot of Home Depot cause it is more upscale....
Logic of your assertion  confuses me................. :Sofa:

----------


## easternobserver

Having been to quite a few WalMarts during the Christmas shopping season, I cant fathom some of these assertions.  WalMart is a general retailer, sure the patrons are likely different from those at Nichols Hills Plaza, but how are they different from those at MWC's stores on SE 29th Street or at Homeland or anywhere else in this area.  Honestly, some of the other WalMart stores seem to have throngs of somewhat undesirable people loitering in front, but I've not generally experienced that at this store.  And how can a group of thug lifes pulling into a parking lot be reflective of the store?

This particular WalMart is actually on of the more pleasant of any I have been into -- doesnt look warn, is always well stocked, etc.  Now, they might want to look into having more people working at the checkouts during busy periods.....

----------


## easternobserver

Also, just because the people involved lived in Midwest City doesnt mean that all of Midwest City is full of similar ghetto trash......

and just because they were at WalMart doesnt mean that WalMart is full of this sort of crime.  From these posts, you'd think that I-40 and Sooner was in the middle of inner city Detroit or something and that this WalMart store had daily drive-by shootings....

----------


## oneforone

Crime can occur anywhere people are present. It is not restricted to Wal-Mart and ghetto neighborhoods. 

Penn Square has had more violent crime occur than every Wal-Mart store in the city combined.

Stop turning your nose up to Wal-Mart, everybody shops there. Every person on this board has been to Wal-Mart at least once with in the last six months. 3 out of every 5 people here have been inside one within the last 30 days. 

The only reason people hate Wal-Mart is because it is popular to do so. People have to hate something in their lives to feel good about themselves. If Wal-Mart was truly the hell on earth everybody claims it is, their doors would have closed a long time ago. 

People love the cheap prices and they love the one stop shopping therefore they will be around forever.

----------


## Bostonfan

> Crime can occur anywhere people are present. It is not restricted to Wal-Mart and ghetto neighborhoods. 
> 
> Penn Square has had more violent crime occur than every Wal-Mart store in the city combined.
> 
> Stop turning your nose up to Wal-Mart, everybody shops there. Every person on this board has been to Wal-Mart at least once with in the last six months. 3 out of every 5 people here have been inside one within the last 30 days. 
> 
> The only reason people hate Wal-Mart is because it is popular to do so. *People have to hate something in their lives to feel good about themselves*. If Wal-Mart was truly the hell on earth everybody claims it is, their doors would have closed a long time ago. 
> 
> People love the cheap prices and they love the one stop shopping therefore they will be around forever.


Good Lord, get a grip.  I will never go back to a walmart because they are trashy as hell.   I don't give a rat's ass how low the prices are.   If you want to spend your money there, go do it.  No one is stopping you.   

It's alot like going to restaurants.  If one is trashy, has trashy people working there, and trashy people eating there, then I don't want to eat there, and will not go back.  If you like it, then go for it.

----------


## Thunder

> It was just happenstance they spotted the  second car  and chased it into the parking lot.


No.  That is wrong.  The car with the 3 thugs (they detained 2) were caught in MWC.  The white car in the Walmart parking lot was the one that had the person being shot at.  I watched the paramedic take out the injured/dead person out of the car.

This is a good Walmart store.  There isn't really any serious crime and this is the first shooting that I have ever known at this store since it opened a few years ago.

----------


## kay

Just check out People Of Walmart

See if any of these people would show up at Target.

----------


## mmonroe

Honestly, 4 people, all gang members, are now off the streets.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Honestly, 4 people, all gang members, are now off the streets.


Actually it is 5 as the one killed was involved as a shooter  earlier in the week In OKC................at ......gasp..........not walmart

----------


## decepticobra

> Than by your reasoning and logic this could equally have happned at ANY walmart. even the much loved one on 23 at Douglas.....
> 
> Would that be a correct assumption of the logic your are implying?????????
> 
> Just looking for clarification of your position.
> 
> Perhaps even the Walmart in  Fancy Edmond.?


it really baffles me that the one in del city is viewed as more ghetto than the one at 23rd and spencer right on the outskirts of Spencer.

I guess the DC location's supposed trash flows right off of I-40. 

I shop at Wal-Mart, nothing wrong with saving money. Those who claim its trashy probably view it as a 24-hour mall (which given that OKC is losing all of its indoor malls one right after the other in favor of outdoor malls, thats not a wild assumption either)

what gets me about wal-mart compared to say, target (its chief competitor), is that wal-mart has somehow found its self attracting those individuals that just come there to loiter or do very little shopping, if no shopping at all. in contrast, target doesnt seem to have that same issue. 

almost every wal-mart has a mcdonalds located inside of it, which is about the cheapest place anyone can eat at. even targets snack bar doesnt match its prices, selection, or appeal to the masses for its menu.

of course, the above stated reasons could just be guesses. its really unknown why wal-mart attracts so much trash at its stores.

----------


## mmonroe

@decepticobra is that to say the same about the walmart in edmond?  Does it attract trash?

@redskin70 i thought 4, two arrested at first, then a third who turned himself in, and then the guy that got shot.  Either way, dead or in jail, these guys, not even legal to drink, are rolling around, trying to act like hard asses, like they have something to prove, are shooting and beating each other for no damn good reason.  Dead or in jail, good riddance.  Damn gangs, you don't go anywhere in life in a gang.  If you're only choice in life was a gang, might as well shoot your own damn self.

*/ getting off my soapbox.

----------


## Redskin 70

> @redskin70 *i thought 4,* two arrested at first, then a third who turned himself in, and then the guy that got shot.  Either way, dead or in jail, these guys, not even legal to drink, are rolling around, trying to act like hard asses, like they have something to prove, are shooting and beating each other for no damn good reason.  Dead or in jail, good riddance.  Damn gangs, you don't go anywhere in life in a gang.  If you're only choice in life was a gang, might as well shoot your own damn self.
> 
> */ getting off my soapbox.


Nope, 5, I posted  the  shootie had been involved in  a shooting earlier in the week that sidelined a banger and he in turn was pay back from shooter  2 for that.

Kinda  wild isnt it.
Honestly I cant understand how a gangland shooting just happens to occur at a walmart parking lot  and the conversation devolves into walmart bashing.
Yet the same gangland killing could  have occurred in the McDonald's or Home Depot parking lot and nary a word would have been said.

Bottom line, its good  riddance to bad trash.   The only time to get upset when these good boys gone bad shoot and kill one another  is when they dont quiet  :kill" one another................. :Woowoo:

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Good Lord, get a grip.  I will never go back to a walmart because they are trashy as hell.   I don't give a rat's ass how low the prices are.   If you want to spend your money there, go do it.  No one is stopping you.   
> 
> It's alot like going to restaurants.  If one is trashy, has trashy people working there, and trashy people eating there, then I don't want to eat there, and will not go back.  If you like it, then go for it.


hahahaha!!  Must be nice to have enough money or lack of obligations that money is no object - so much nicer than most people have it.  

Even my Manhattan lawyer kids shop Walmart - they know a bargain when they see it and aren't that snobby.

----------


## Bostonfan

If not shopping at walmart makes me a snob, then so be it.

----------


## mugofbeer

> If not shopping at walmart makes me a snob, then so be it.


Then so be it .... I bet any other time you profess to be no better than anyone else.

----------


## Thunder

People that complain or say that they do not shop at Walmart, they still do shop there regularly.

----------


## stick47

Walmart being 'full of bargains' would likely depend on the level of experience of the shopper IMO. I bought a new blade set for a Braun electric shaver there ($39.97). Got the idea to check it on Ebay and found the identical item for $23.99 shpd. Needless to say, I returned the first one. 
Saw a pkg of smal basting brushes in the kitchenware aisle for $2.97. I can buy the same brushes in a box of 25 for $3 (they're just cheap Chinese 1" paint brushes)  Plastic soda straws - $2.96 for 150. Walmarts cost for those is for sure under 75 cents. I see no reason a store would need to have a 3 or 400% markup but Walmart does it on most everything they can get away with.  
Bottom line, shop Ebay on specialty items and the dollar stores, etc on non food items and when Walmart sees these items gathering dust in their stores the prices will come down.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Walmart being 'full of bargains' would likely depend on the level of experience of the shopper IMO. I bought a new blade set for a Braun electric shaver there ($39.97). Got the idea to check it on Ebay and found the identical item for $23.99 shpd. Needless to say, I returned the first one. 
> Saw a pkg of Small basting brushes in the kitchenware aisle for $2.97. I can buy the same brushes in a box of 25 for $3 (they're just cheap Chinese 1" paint brushes)  Plastic soda straws - $2.96 for 150. Walmarts cost for those is for sure under 75 cents. I see no reason a store would need to have a 3 or 400% markup but Walmart does it on most everything they can get away with.  
> Bottom line, shop Ebay on specialty items and the dollar stores, etc on non food items and when Walmart sees these items gathering dust in their stores the prices will come down.




Most want to blame Walmart for ruining local small business's, but as former small business owner, I lost more customer's to INTERNET sells then to Walmart, Target and Kmart combined.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Walmart being 'full of bargains' would likely depend on the level of experience of the shopper IMO. I bought a new blade set for a Braun electric shaver there ($39.97). Got the idea to check it on Ebay and found the identical item for $23.99 shpd. Needless to say, I returned the first one. 
> Saw a pkg of smal basting brushes in the kitchenware aisle for $2.97. I can buy the same brushes in a box of 25 for $3 (they're just cheap Chinese 1" paint brushes)  Plastic soda straws - $2.96 for 150. Walmarts cost for those is for sure under 75 cents. I see no reason a store would need to have a 3 or 400% markup but Walmart does it on most everything they can get away with.  
> Bottom line, shop Ebay on specialty items and the dollar stores, etc on non food items and when Walmart sees these items gathering dust in their stores the prices will come down.


This is simply smart shopping.  Wal Mart succeeds because you can get items there more inexpensively than most places and you can get virtually anything you want there.  Its not the odd things where you save money, its the basics.  Sure there may always be somewhere cheaper on individual items, but Wal Mart succeeds because its all under one roof.

----------


## oneforone

I actually comparison shopped Wal-Mart and Target over the course of couple weeks (buying the same items each trip).

The Target ticket was roughly 10% more than Wal-Mart. I choose Target because it is worth extra 10% to shop in a clean quiet store full of quality merchandise. Everything I bought from Wal-Mart has broke at some point. I still have most of items I bought from Target. The few things I don't have I gave to charity when I got married.

----------


## Matt

The best thing about shopping at Target instead of Walmart is that you don't feel like you need a delousing when you get home from Target.  To me, that's worth the extra 10%.

----------


## mugofbeer

Wow, those statements sound a little elitist!  Man, I've run into a lot of folks that should be on that peopleofwalmart.com site but they are still people, most of them no different than you or I, and I try not to place myself above them.  

Target is definitely more expensive and most stores are more clean than Wal Marts but not all of them (hear that, NW HIWAY and MAY?).  When you shop at Wal Mart, look at what it is you are buying.  If you buy the same brand and model of toaster, its the same toaster.  If you buy the same box of Tide at the same volume, its a better buy.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Most want to blame Walmart for ruining local small business's, but as former small business owner, I lost more customer's to INTERNET sells then to Walmart, Target and Kmart combined.


The union people always used that to try to bring down nonunion wal mart by energizing ignorant people who love to hate.

----------


## easternobserver

delousing?  boy, i just dont see it.  is this just some weak attempt at rhetoric?  i have never felt that any walmart was particularly dirty.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> delousing?  boy, i just dont see it.  is this just some weak attempt at rhetoric?  i have never felt that any walmart was particularly dirty.


Some are, some aren't.  I suspect it comes down to the manager, primarily.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Some are, some aren't.  I suspect it comes down to the manager, primarily.


Or an elitist attitude with a side of snobbery.

----------


## oneforone

> Wow, those statements sound a little elitist! Man, I've run into a lot of folks that should be on that peopleofwalmart.com site but they are still people, most of them no different than you or I, and I try not to place myself above them. 
> 
> Target is definitely more expensive and most stores are more clean than Wal Marts but not all of them (hear that, NW HIWAY and MAY?). When you shop at Wal Mart, look at what it is you are buying. If you buy the same brand and model of toaster, its the same toaster. If you buy the same box of Tide at the same volume, its a better buy.


It is not always the same item at Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart often has manufactures build items especially for their stores. That is why you see a television $500 cheaper then Best Buy or Ultimate. They have the manufacture use cheaper materials and drop a few options to make the price cheaper. The model number/serial number series usually differs by one or two characters on the Wal-Mart models. 

Wal-Mart is able to do this because they buy by the trailer load instead by the pallet like most retailers.

----------


## stick47

> Wal-Mart often has manufactures build items especially for their stores. That is why you see a television $500 cheaper then Best Buy or Ultimate.


In some instances I will agree but not with large screen televisions. I checked all Walmarts' 40" & larger LCD TVs online when we were interested in a new television last year and didn't find any that were unique to Walmart. My Wifes sewing machine was a Walmart only model though.

----------


## FFLady

I don't buy beef that WM sells....but the toiletries are kind to my wallet!!

----------


## mmonroe

This topic has become way off target. pun intended?

----------


## kevinpate

Gotta love the W
Where else under one roof can you get food, clothes, oil changed, movies, a dvd or laptop to play them on, ammo, guns, live theater, and send someone you are not overly fond of and just sit back hope for the best resolution possible.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Gotta love the W
> Where else under one roof can you get food, clothes, oil changed, movies, a dvd or laptop to play them on, ammo, guns, live theater, and send someone you are not overly fond of and just sit back hope for the best resolution possible.


Now thats just .........bad :Gossip:

----------


## rcjunkie

> Gotta love the W
> Where else under one roof can you get food, clothes, oil changed, movies, a dvd or laptop to play them on, ammo, guns, live theater, and send someone you are not overly fond of and just sit back hope for the best resolution possible.


You forgot to mention "people" that can rival any State Fair Midway. (my bad)

----------


## kevinpate

> You forgot to mention "people" that can rival any State Fair Midway. (my bad)


Nope, the people of Wally World were mentioned.  They're the 'live theater'

----------


## skilmer2909

> That place is the "hangout" for trash.  Doesn't matter what direction the wind blows.  So the shooting took place in the parking lot and not inside the store.  I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a shooting in that dump.


*Boston fan is absolutely correct!  That place is a dump.  The walmart on 23rd is a palace compared to the Del City WM....bad management, lazy employees, and trashy shoppers....just sayin'.*

----------


## Thunder

> *Boston fan is absolutely correct!  That place is a dump.  The walmart on 23rd is a palace compared to the Del City WM....bad management, lazy employees, and trashy shoppers....just sayin'.*


It's not dump!  :Omg:

----------


## ronronnie1

If you want to see the MOST GHETTO WalMart in OKC, it's gotta be the one on I-240 and Santa Fe area.  OMG it's as if they sent out flyers to all the trash in the city, luring them with promises of cheap crap made in China.  Horrible horrible place.

----------


## oneforone

> If you want to see the MOST GHETTO WalMart in OKC, it's gotta be the one on I-240 and Santa Fe area. OMG it's as if they sent out flyers to all the trash in the city, luring them with promises of cheap crap made in China. Horrible horrible place.


The 240 store has always been the worst store in the metro at all three of the locations Wal-Mart has held. (240 and Penn Walnut Square, 240 and Penn Stand alone store and 240 and Santa Fe) It probably does not help much when you have a dozen low rent apartment complexes that line 240, the trailer parks scattered along I-35, the mile of double wide dealerships on Shields and gangland central two miles to the North.

----------


## mmonroe

Well Hell, I guess this 20 something general manager who makes 32 grand a year who shops at the Del City WalMart and lives in Midwest City is a trashy shopper.  Thank you so much Skilmer2909 and BostanFan, i feel my life is complete after listening to you two POS.

----------


## Bostonfan

Simmer down, damn.    If you like shopping with trashy people, trashy workers, in a trashy place, then by all means, do it.  No one stopping you, even the piece of **** me.

----------


## Thunder

I don't know what is wrong with these people.  Why do we have these people?  I go to the DC store a lot, even this morning I went there for something.   What I saw was a place so clean and organized.  Even the Clearance aisle was zoned to perfection.  Those people at that store work hard and they do quite a great job zoning overnight.  Not their fault that customers doesn't know how to keep a store clean.  I see same sort of people shopping at Walmart also shop at Target.  

Bostonfan, were you terminated by a Walmart manager?

----------


## Bostonfan

> I don't know what is wrong with these people.  Why do we have these people?  I go to the DC store a lot, even this morning I went there for something.   What I saw was a place so clean and organized.  Even the Clearance aisle was zoned to perfection.  Those people at that store work hard and they do quite a great job zoning overnight.  Not their fault that customers doesn't know how to keep a store clean.  I see same sort of people shopping at Walmart also shop at Target.  
> 
> *Bostonfan, were you terminated by a Walmart manager*?


No.  I just got tired of the trash.  I got tired of trying to walk through the store wondering where the hell these people come from.  I got tired of grabbing a nasty cart that had broke wheels on it.   I got tired of standing in line for 30 minutes while looking at all the checkout registers not being used.  Oh, and not to mention if I couldn't find something I was looking for and had to ask a worker.  I always got the feeling they thought I owed them something for asking a question.  That is, if I could ever find someone who actually knew something.  All of this for what??  To save a few bucks?  To be able to get what I needed in one building?  Sorry, but I'm not that lazy, I'll spend a few extra minutes and a few extra bucks and go elsewhere.  

Look, the place sucks IMO.  If you like it, then fine, shop there.  No one is stopping you.  Bottom line is, when I do my shopping I want it to at least be halfway enjoyable and not have to spend my time surrounded by trash.

----------


## Redskin 70

> *Boston fan is absolutely correct!  That place is a dump.  The walmart on 23rd is a palace compared to the Del City WM....bad management, lazy employees, and trashy shoppers....just sayin'.*


HUm......the one on 23  by spencer?   Thought the crime there was so bad they began to shut down  of an evening..........That walmart?
Just getting some clarification :Tiphat:

----------


## ronronnie1

We have two Walmarts in Lawton.  The old Walmart in the center of the city, and the new one next to Grason Mtn Estates right next to the most expensive houses in town.  Both Walmarts attract bottom of the barrel human garbage, but the old Walmart (ghetto walmart as it's known) - well, I won't step foot in there.  Years ago I was almost car jacked in the parking lot by a gang of "youths."  In broad effing daylight with Walmart workers not even 50 yards away. A nightmare.

So yeah, I avoid ALL Walmarts like the plague nowadays, and I don't care if I'm labeled a snob.   By the way, even the "ritzy" Bel Isle Walmart is a scary place.

----------


## Redskin 70

Dang is this thread still gong......... :Omg: ..........amazing how it went from discussion from two lousy  bangers doing the tombstone :Elmer3:  :Chef:  ritual to Walmart is trashy. :Backtotopic:  :Police: .geeze.....get a life  for petes sake
Lets talks something more interesting like..............Hell Heritage park Mall now thats depressing...............Anybody wanna start that thread???? :Fighting25:

----------


## oneforone

> HUm......the one on 23 by spencer? Thought the crime there was so bad they began to shut down of an evening..........That walmart?
> Just getting some clarification


The 23rd Street Wal-Mart draws more rednecks from Eastern Oklahoma County then anything else.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Dang is this thread still gong...................amazing how it went from discussion from two lousy  bangers doing the tombstone ritual to Walmart is trashy..geeze.....get a life  for petes sake
> Lets talks something more interesting like..............Hell Heritage park Mall now thats depressing...............Anybody wanna start that thread????


Why start that thread? Just talk about it in here...It will be as relevant of a discussion as the WalMart suckage.





> The 23rd Street Wal-Mart draws more rednecks from Eastern Oklahoma County then anything else.


I'm one of them. Except I'm not a redneck. However, I generally don't shop there...Nor any other place that has no good parking spaces for my vehicles. The parking lot at WalMart on 19th in Moore has cost me well over $1,000 in PDR over the years because of assholes that can't put their carts in the return chutes.

I prefer the Neighborhood Markets...Or the Country Boy out by Harrah Rd. Talk about rednecks! But they put their carts away, watch their doors, and say please and thank you.

----------


## PennyQuilts

OGTS - sure nice to see you back.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

:Tiphat:

----------

